# How much can you barbell bench press for 1 rep?



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

*How much can you barbell bench press?*​
*How much can you barbell bench press for 1 rep max(touching chest, no need to pause)?*


0-24kg
00.00%
25-49kg
00.00%
50-74kg
36.00%
75-89kg
36.00%
90-99kg
510.00%
100-109kg
612.00%
110-119kg
48.00%
120-129kg
612.00%
130-139kg
36.00%
140-149kg
48.00%
150-159kg
510.00%
160-169kg
12.00%
170-179kg
48.00%
180-189kg
36.00%
190-199kg
24.00%
200-209kg
12.00%
210-219kg
00.00%
220-fvck's sake
00.00%


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

As the title says. Cheers. Most I have managed so far is 112.5kg.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Only 100kg ATM


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Have done 140kg for around 6 reps, never maxed out, i would think maybe 150 ish


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> As the title says. Cheers. Most I have managed so far is 112.5kg.


 How long you been benching?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

My best is 3 reps with 132.5kg


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> How long you been benching?


 Been lifting for 2 1/2 years but had 3 months off from the gym from April-July of last year due to a shoulder injury, lost all my gains, then got back into benching, so 6 months to go from a 1rm of about 82kg to 112.5kg.


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Been lifting for 2 1/2 years but had 3 months off from the gym from April-July of last year due to a shoulder injury, lost all my gains, then got back into benching, so 6 months to go from a 1rm of about 82kg to 112.5kg.


 Not bad buddy. That natty?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Dute said:


> Not bad buddy. That natty?


 Yeah. Nothing but quark and chicken lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Paused? Touch and go? Spotter? Ass on or off the bench? Competition standard or gym lift? One persons bench is anothers cheat rep.


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Lol is that a no?


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

127.5 that was after runnin 5x5 for 6 months

avnt tried for a while an i weigh good bit more now so maybe beat it


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Have done 140kg for 3 reps quite a while ago, probably would have been able to push around 150kg for 1. That is until I tore my pec about 8 weeks ago!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Paused? Touch and go? Spotter? Ass on or off the bench? Competition standard or gym lift? One persons bench is anothers cheat rep.


 Read the title of the poll. But: no need to pause, arse on the bench ( of course ), full ROM. Mr Pedantic, lol.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

About tree fiddy. :whistling:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Dute said:


> Lol is that a no?


 Maybe the chicken was on steroids. :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Quinn92 said:


> Have done 140kg for 3 reps quite a while ago, probably would have been able to push around 150kg for 1. That is until I tore my pec about 8 weeks ago!


 Sorry to hear about your pec, it's the bench presser's nightmare.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Read the title of the poll. But: no need to pause, arse on the bench ( of course ), full ROM. Mr Pedantic, lol.


 Not really. Over the years I have seen many bench press claims, but very few video's to back them up. I've lost count of the people who would hold national records if they could be bothered to compete.

Then, quite often, when video's are provided there is minimal ROM, spotters virtually deadlifting the bar, ass well off the bench etc.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Not really. Over the years I have seen many bench press claims, but very few video's to back them up. I've lost count of the people who would hold national records if they could be bothered to compete.
> 
> Then, quite often, when video's are provided there is minimal ROM, spotters virtually deadlifting the bar, ass well off the bench etc.


 Fair enough, but my bench isn't impressive so I doubt anyone would want to see it lol. Other people, maybe yeah, a video is needed.


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Maybe the chicken was on steroids. :lol:


 Hahaha. Is that so they don't get picked on by turkeys


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> Fair enough, but my bench isn't impressive so I doubt anyone would want to see it lol. Other people, maybe yeah, a video is needed.


 I wasn't meaning you. Just in general.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I got a 190kg a few weeks ago.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

150 & 140x3 flat bench at 84kg


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

This thread again, yawn.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Bataz said:


> This thread again, yawn.


 Go read another then.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

112.5k @ 72k body weight after a peaking programme. Poverty bench checking in, hit a 202.5k dead same peaking cycle


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Best ever 1rm was 185kg about 6 months ago at 115kg.

Always been quite strong on Bench, deadlift is average and squat is s**t though.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

170kg at 90kg bw


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

200kg x 1 touch and go and i think 185kg paused were my best 1 rep maxs.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Some good numbers on here considering most people don't lift for a 1rm.


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

132.5 for me...always was my weakest lift..


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Doesnt matter what you can bench if you have a fu**ing pidgeon chest with no shape, and who the fk actually does flat bench anymore


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Doesnt matter what you can bench if you have a fu**ing pidgeon chest with no shape, and who the fk actually does flat bench anymore


 I got a pb on incline today funny enough only 115 for 5 But quite please with myself


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Doesnt matter what you can bench if you have a fu**ing pidgeon chest with no shape, and *who the fk actually does flat bench anymore*


 People who powerlift. This is the Strength Training & Powerlifting section of the forum. Thanks for your comment. It was pointless, but thankyou.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

175KG Under GBPF rules at 105kg bodyweight


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

AngryBuddha said:


> Doesnt matter what you can bench if you have a fu**ing pidgeon chest with no shape, and who the fk actually does flat bench anymore


 I would be far more impressed by how strong someone was than how big there pecs were. And loads of people do flat bench, when the gym is busy the flat bench will always be used. I would say it is rare not to do flat bench.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

190kg my best comp lift.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

145 paused 1rm


----------



## jake90 (Dec 13, 2014)

160 in comp 165 paused in the gym

90kg bodyweight


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

210


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> 210


 I 100% believe that, and I'd 100% believe that even more with a video.


----------

